# Idea for this forum



## stormenfreya (Apr 7, 2010)

A reccomendation for the forum owners, please make categories in the forum, and a search option so it is easier to search within the forum, instead of having to go through 500 pages


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not too sure what you mean?? there is a search option at the top right for each country? On threads you can "click" on the number of posts to search for a particular persons post, or if you simply want to read the last post made then "click" on the green cirle with an arrow in it???? Or have I misunderstood you???

Anything else we can pass your requests/ideas on to the forum admin????

Jo xxx


----------



## stormenfreya (Apr 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm not too sure what you mean?? there is a search option at the top right for each country? On threads you can "click" on the number of posts to search for a particular persons post, or if you simply want to read the last post made then "click" on the green cirle with an arrow in it???? Or have I misunderstood you???
> 
> Anything else we can pass your requests/ideas on to the forum admin????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi, I meant making specific categories; 
1) Home
2) Car
3) Jobs
4) etc etc

Each thread should be posted in this category. I know there is a search option , but these categories should make it much more easy to locate something. Almost every forum I know has categories....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

stormenfreya said:


> Hi, I meant making specific categories;
> 1) Home
> 2) Car
> 3) Jobs
> ...


I should fully understand this, but I dont , but that the bottom of posts, there is "tags" where some "key" words are picked out that will take you to related posts. However, I will pass what you've said here to admin and see what they think. Its not always easy to change a forum format, so I dont know if anything can be done. But thanks for your suggestion - thats what forums are about!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I should fully understand this, but I dont , but that the bottom of posts, there is "tags" where some "key" words are picked out that will take you to related posts. However, I will pass what you've said here to admin and see what they think. Its not always easy to change a forum format, so I dont know if anything can be done. But thanks for your suggestion - thats what forums are about!
> 
> Jo xxx


I tend to agree that's it's difficult to find the items you want using the search. Most of the time I find smth 'cos it's a thread I remember I posted on so I know it's there, but if looking for smth from the outside so to speak, as a new member, it's difficult to wade your way through everything. Tagging would be good, but how many of us use it, eh? Confess!!
PS Get rid of the whatever it is which means that you can üse á ccênts (can't use accents) and other things


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

In defence of the forum, If it were to be categorised into what could potentially be dozens of topics, it would become fragmented. It would also mean that people view fewer pages and that certain topics received fewer contributions and became slow moving and stale.
If a visitor needs to find a particular peice of info quickly or easily they can use the search function to do this, so why re-invent the wheel ?
In a business where bounce rates, page views per visit and Google Adsense pay the bills it would be a silly move on the forums part to do that.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djfwells said:


> In defence of the forum, If it were to be categorised into what could potentially be dozens of topics, it would become fragmented. It would also mean that people view fewer pages and that certain topics received fewer contributions and became slow moving and stale.
> If a visitor needs to find a particular peice of info quickly or easily they can use the search function to do this, so why re-invent the wheel ?
> In a business where bounce rates, page views per visit and Google Adsense pay the bills it would be a silly move on the forums part to do that.


I'm inclined to agree, this forum is one of the easiest to read and follow IMO, but of course, I'm used to it and as a mod look for different things, I tent to use the "new posts" link the most and simply see everything thats coming in.

However, all opinions are appreciated even if they're not taken up. Ideas and discussion can only make things better and easier 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ "user CP" is a good one too, you can see who has answered posts that you've written on, and see your "thanks" messages!

Jo xxx


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Please don't change the format of the forum. There's a similar named forum set out as the OP suggests and it's great for direct info... if you're lucky, cause it's dead! - but as a natter joint, it's absolute crap.

This is a bar full of people having a chat and popping in and out - not a library.

Xose


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hijack this thread...

I just wanted to swing by in order to wish you all a merry X-mas and may 2011 bring happiness and health to all of us!

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

scharlack said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread...
> 
> I just wanted to swing by in order to wish you all a merry X-mas and may 2011 bring happiness and health to all of us!
> 
> Cheers



And the same to you and yours!!!!!

So lovely to "see" you Sharlack!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Xose said:


> Please don't change the format of the forum. There's a similar named forum set out as the OP suggests and it's great for direct info... if you're lucky, cause it's dead! - but as a natter joint, it's absolute crap.
> 
> This is a bar full of people having a chat and popping in and out - not a library.
> 
> Xose


...... and thats a really nice thing to say Xose! Thats why I like the forum too. Sometimes the "going off topic thread drift" can be a bit of a problem (uumm, I wonder who's the worst culprit ), but I like to think that once a question has been answered sufficiently, views have been expressed and the original poster doesnt mind too much then its not a major problem on most posts. Altho with some of the more serious questions its best not to stray too far. When I first started using the forum I quite enjoyed the posts that drifted off cos it actually said more about the people writing, their lives in Spain and gave an altogether better idea of life living in Spain!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Sorry to hijack this thread...
> 
> I just wanted to swing by in order to wish you all a merry X-mas and may 2011 bring happiness and health to all of us!
> 
> Cheers


And the same to you scharlack!

Great to hear from you and hope everything's going well for you in Canada.

I've heard that the weather is one of the things that takes most adapting to...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Xose said:


> Please don't change the format of the forum. There's a similar named forum set out as the OP suggests and it's great for direct info... if you're lucky, cause it's dead! - but as a natter joint, it's absolute crap.
> 
> This is a bar full of people having a chat and popping in and out - not a library.
> 
> Xose


I've looked at other forums (there are a lot of them out there and a lot of easily recognised posters!) and none of them have the volume of posters that this one does and so after a couple of visits you've read all the posts and there's nothing new. There's a lot of traffic here, lots of different views, lots of different experiences and different parts of Spain represented.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I've looked at other forums (there are a lot of them out there and a lot of easily recognised posters!) and none of them have the volume of posters that this one does and so after a couple of visits you've read all the posts and there's nothing new. There's a lot of traffic here, lots of different views, lots of different experiences and different parts of Spain represented.


Not that thats relevant, but no you're wrong. There is another forum that has a higher or similar throughput than this one, but that doesnt mean its a better forum, or worse.

The bottom line is that all forums are different. They have different styles, and because of the people on them they often have a different feel to them.

Most of the nuts and bolts of forums are set by the software. There _are_ add ons you can make to them, but it's best to keep them as simple as possible to avoid any ongoing technical problems cause by adding to the forums all the time.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Xose said:


> Please don't change the format of the forum. There's a similar named forum set out as the OP suggests and it's great for direct info... if you're lucky, cause it's dead! - but as a natter joint, it's absolute crap.
> 
> This is a bar full of people having a chat and popping in and out - not a library.
> 
> Xose


Hear hear.

Incidentally the Advanced Search option makes it much easier to find things than the general Search field at the top right. Click Search on the green bar in the middle (between New Posts and Quick Links) then select Advanced Search.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Hear hear.
> 
> Incidentally the Advanced Search option makes it much easier to find things than the general Search field at the top right. Click Search on the green bar in the middle (between New Posts and Quick Links) then select Advanced Search.


I use the *search this forum* icon (in the bar under new thread, to the right) and find the search by post the best option


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

keep going, I'm learning lots here! Any other quick/useful tips??? I think it maybe an idea, when we've collected a few we should put a sticky up with them listed???? 

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2010)

scharlack / happy new year to ya too!

djfwells / I agree, although I am new, I hate changes! (?) I do not mind reading posts, it takes time indeed, but my objective is not to go straight to useful info and move on, rather enjoy all the input and learn along the way, little by little.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

jojo said:


> keep going, I'm learning lots here! Any other quick/useful tips??? I think it maybe an idea, when we've collected a few we should put a sticky up with them listed????
> 
> Jo xxx


Theres an FAQ section on the forum so we'd be duplicating stuff on there I guess


----------

